# Strange rubbing tire noise from front end when compressing to hit jumps..



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

Every time I start to preload on a table top I get a growl from the front tires. Taking it slow, I dont get the noise, but when there is any speed it happens. 

Riding a trance 27.5 on tubeless ardents. 35-40 psi. Sounds like tread are almost hitting something although there's nothing to hit up front. If I am stationary on the bike and bunny hop and really cram down on the fork, I get no noise at all. No play in anything, and nothing seems loose.

I later inflated the front tire to 50+ psi. Sound still persists. Really sounds like tire rubbing on fork but looks impossible.

ANY ideas? Im at a loss...


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Let all the air out of your front shock to make sure the tire isn't rubbing the crown, which I doubt, but if you like your teeth where they currently are, better safe than sorry.

If your spokes or front bearings are loose, you could get wheel flex and deflection, which again likely isn't happening to the degree to have tire rub, but.....


----------



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

I immediately stopped riding when this happened. Bummed. Its at the bike shop now, but its bugging me that I cant seem to figure this out. No obvious rubs on the shock from hitting the tire either (which I failed to add). 

Wearing full face at the moment to help guard the teeth.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Huh

Not hitting your shoe by some weird chance? Sure it's the front?

Good job on not riding it, no point in being a Darwin award finalist.


----------



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

I didn't graduate the 5th grade to be called a dummy. 

No chance of shoe, and it REALLY seems to make it when only the front tire has hit, so I think front. Been wandering if the fork is low on air. Thats the next test. I'll see if it can hit by letting air out. Seems like thats it, or tire is leaning under pressure, but you would think there would be a wobble if that was a failing bearing issue.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Brake line maybe? If it wasn't routed right, I could see this happening.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Or if it's too long, it could possibly bend down into the tire when compressed.

I've had tire rubs when loading road bike forks due to wheel flex, but that's a long shot here.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

This is prolly not the right forum for your question. What does this have to do with tools?


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

noapathy said:


> Brake line maybe? If it wasn't routed right, I could see this happening.


This is what im thinking. I had a problem like that for the longest time. I could hear the tire rubbing i knew for a fact the tire was rubbing but never saw marks on the bike. Finally realized when i had done some work to the bike the brake line wasn't where it was suppose to be. Moved it and got it in the correct place and no more noise


----------



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

What's the best forum? It may be a shock a tire suspension brake lines. Ahhhhhhh. I though this was a forum for mechanics. I'm just looking for ideas and got some great ones. Thanks. 

Update: local bike shop cleaned it up and said maybe dirt on stancions. Um. Prob not. 

I'm making sure the brake line is out of the way and the fork has enough air. Will try again in a couple of days


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Dirty stanchions! Why didn't I think of that? :skep: ut:

Slightly less far fetched ideas...the thru axle isn't loose, by any chance? Hub has play in it maybe? Broken spokes? Try moving the tire side to side and see if anything wiggles that shouldn't. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

Thru axle has been re-tightened.
Hub has no play.
No broken or loose spokes.
Tire stays tight side to side. No wiggle.

I'm hoping it was a brake cable. I did also add some air to front fork. Will test Thursday night and report back. (1st chance to get it back out)


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

If it turns out not to be the brake hose is there a chance the sound is actually coming from the back? I have had the free end of the front derailleur cable rub on the rear tire when the suspension is depressed.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Semi-unrelated, but 50psi is really high for tubeless tires. Higher then some manufacturers recommended limits.


----------



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree on the 50 PSI being too high. I ride at 30-35 and mostly flat-ish singletrack. 

Just didnt know if it was a tire "going flat" under massive compression with my 200lb body, so I wanted to take that variable out if possible. 

I appreciate all the info and ideas here.


----------



## Psydwaze (Aug 1, 2016)

Does anyone one if OP's issue was resolved? 

I started having the exact same issue with mine yesterday. Small table-top jump line; makes noise as front fork (150mm Pike) is loaded on face of second jump. Doesn't happen as the fork is being compressed, but when the fork is fully loaded. Does not seem to be loosing pressure. Still have about an inch of compression travel left when loaded during jump. I stiffened up the compression valving and this increased the limit at which the noise begins, meaning that I can load the bike more on take off before it makes noise. Almost feels like the brake is beginning to grab, but doesn't make the same noise as normal braking. Make an obvious vibration and I can feel drag.

Has anyone had brake engagement issues related to cable movement? Hydraulic brakes, recently bled.

Everything is tight and working smoothly. No free play in hub, through-axle is tight. Did not see any witness marks on the knobbies from any rubbing issues. This has me stumped.


----------



## Dealwagon (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, funny thing.. It was my BAG hanging under my seat. It was way up there too, but under compression, the tires rubbed the bottom of the bag. Sure sounded like it was up front. Removed the bag, problem solved. Doh!

Sure is difficult trying to locate sounds on a bike. Just chase a creak for a while and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Psydwaze (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow. I just replaced my dropper post with a regular shortened seat post the day it started so I could get the seat in the lowest position possible. Sounds like a good possibility for my noise as well. I'll let the air out of my shock and check for seat clearance after work. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Psydwaze (Aug 1, 2016)

Rear tire rubbing on the seat was the correct answer. Bottom edge of seat is torn up from the contact. Sure sounded like the front end was the problem. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

